# Constant Threat Baits' 2013 LWBJF AOY



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 30, 2012)

Constant Threat Baits will format and sponsor a NEW  Angler Of The Year program, for the Lil' Water Bassin' Jonboat Federation.

Each division of the LWBJF will crown their respective, divisional AOY. The LWBJF AOY, will them be decided at the 2013 LWBJF Championship, based on the divisional AOY contestants performance (verse each other) during the 2013 Championship.

The Grand Prize will be a LWBJF AOY Ring and a custom Constant Threat Baits LWBJF AOY fishing jersey, and a $100.00 gift package from Constant Threat Baits.

We will look to gain associate sponsorship support for the LWBJF AOY program. Either way, each divisional AOY will win awards/gifts.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm ready for Jan.12th to get here, so we can get on with it!! Terry, I know you've put alot of time and effort into building a federation!... and I'm all in for next year!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 30, 2012)

We appreciate your enthusiasm towards the upcoming season, and support of our club.

PS ... We have a Florida Jonboat Club,very interested in joining the Federation. The LWBJF is looking for a very exciting 2013 season.


----------



## dsims07 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks Sims. The idea was prompted st Wackem's College Open.


----------



## Jerk (Sep 4, 2012)

Let's roll.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 11, 2012)

The Lil' Water Bassin' Jonboat Federation "Angler Of The Year" prize package, just became sweeter!

A pair of these will also be won by the 2013 LWBJF "AOY" ....

http://www.habervision.com/product/Curve.aspx

2013 CONSTANT THREAT BAITS' "LWBJF AOY" - CUM-GIT-SUM


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 12, 2012)

Each LWBJF Divisional AOY, will receive a "Laser Etched" Constant Threat Baits' LWBJF divisional Angler Of the Year plaque.

Each LWBJF Divisional AOY, will also win a Constant Threat Baits "TROKRAW", in one of Constant Treat Baits' many realistic, real crawfish patterns, of their choice. 

The "TROKRAW" is Constant Threat Baits' New 5" Mega Jig/Swim Kraw, that's powered by a 7/0 "Lazer Trokar" Jig Hook. This is a very versitile Swimbait. You can swim it, you can stroke it, or you can fish it as you would fish a standard jig & pig combo. At rest, the Trokraw stands straight up, with it's claws in a defensive posture. 

http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq278/HAWGHUNNA/IMG952012090595174712-2.jpg

P.S .... Sorry about the low quality pic. New CTB web site is being built, and will have all "TROKRAW" pattern pics available soon.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm pumped about the opportunity to put this AOY program together for our Federation members. I've been shopping around for the AOY ring, and I'm thinking ... man, this is gonna be a nice trophy/prize. Not to mention the Jersey, sunglasses, and trokraw swimbait.

Let's get ready to rumble, for a chance to become the first annual Lil' Water Bassin' Jonboat Federation Angler Of The Year.

The2013 LWB Georgia Division, kicks off in 18 days (January 12th 2013). Lake Horton is slated to host the opener, with The Big Lazer Creek being the alternate lake.


----------



## TJBassin (Dec 29, 2012)

Terry is the angler of year for the team or the individual that has caught the most fish on that team like it used to be?  The only thing about giving just one prize to me is that the man in the front will catch more fish. Sometimes that will cause jealousy. When there is competition and money on the line there will always be fierce competition. I know this is my opinion but I can see it dividing a team down the road.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 29, 2012)

You bring back a valid point Mr. Bassin'.

Constant Threat Baits will post a poll on the LWB Georgia forum, on the www.sportsmanliving.com website, by tonight. There will be two AOY points systems to vote for. LWB Ga. & LWB SD will use the winning points system.

The tread will be called ... CTB-AOY Poll. Everyone please go over there and vote.


----------



## TJBassin (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Terry will do. Looking to get Flip back out this year. He is on his way to recovery. He went out this week and bought some new stuff. Jig rods a lot lighter than those golf clubs. Hope he gets fired back up.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey guys, we have made it simple to keep up with each LWBJF Divisional AOY race. We have added a Constant Treat Baits' 2013 LWBJF AOY Page to our Federation website. The leader board will be up dated, after each divisional event. Please visit the site, and check out the AOY Jersey, AOY Ring, and AOY Leader Board ....... 

http://www.lwbfederation.com/aoy


----------

